

Marvel Developer Portal - jakobbuis
http://developer.marvel.com/?

======
ausjke
what is this, site hacked?

~~~
greenpizza13
No Marvel makes this API available to the public.

~~~
JohnMunsch
Yes they do. Under a set of terms and conditions that make it virtually
useless. That's why it has been around a year or more and you see virtually
nothing using it.

